# Altius Minerals Corp. ( ALS. -T)



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone own or have any comments on this stock?
their 1-year chart looks pretty good...


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Motely Fool was recommending this earlier as a way to invest in minerals. They own royalties on properties already producing so less risk vs a start up mine. There is still a lot of risk w these cyclical industries and stocks. I don't like these industries for that reason but they would have been ok a year ago when mineral prices were bottoming out. Maybe ok now just don't know enough about the metal valuations and industry


----------

